# An Ode to STP. DigiHitch 2.0



## Coywolf (Nov 16, 2016)

Just wanted to ask if anyone remembers Digihitch? That site gave me multitudes of knowledge before I even knew HOW to hitchhike. (Like the idea for a re-usable sign, whoda thunk that putting saran wrap over cardboard would change my life?)

The other reason for the post is to show my gratitude towards @Matt Derrick for the incredible monster he has created. You are changing people lives with the creation of this site. This site has taken what others have tried to do, and turned it into one of the most useful tools out there to provide people with a safe place to find information before they write that first sign, thumb down that first ride, catch that first train, hop on that bike, or fuel up that new van. (Shit, even cast off that first boat, apparently. Didnt even know that was a thing.....)

Not to mention the networking and community building. I have met random ass people out there and been like, "Ey, you on Stp?" "Shit ya, you?" and now I am able to keep in touch with them. FOREVER.....Well, until one of us dies.

Anywho. If this is a repost, just delete it. Rock the fuck on, people.


----------



## creature (Nov 16, 2016)

i remember DH..

rest in peace, Saladam..


----------



## creature (Nov 16, 2016)

& Liver Forever, O Glorious Ones ; )


----------



## Art101 (Nov 17, 2016)

Of Course I remember DH was the first time I had found the electronic hopping community.Also no doubt,thanx a million Matt.


----------

